# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Pesticide for vegetables.

## Electrode

I have a small patch where I grow onions, tomatoes and garlic. It is mostly a hobby to purge the body of stress of the day to day hustle. I never used pesticide in the past, but the bugs got wise to my little patch of heaven, and has been mowing it down since 2 months ago. On the net it is suggested that you give a healthy dose of pesticide as it grows. Then give a dose once a week and 1 week before harvesting I stop the dosage and just water normally to purge the plant from any toxins. 

Is this recommendation correct?

----------


## Dave A

SA legislation states you may only use a pesticide as directed on the label of that pesticide.

Application rates, treatment frequencies and withholding periods before harvest will be a function of the crop, pest and the selected pesticide.

----------


## Electrode

> SA legislation states you may only use a pesticide as directed on the label of that pesticide.
> 
> Application rates, treatment frequencies and withholding periods before harvest will be a function of the crop, pest and the selected pesticide.


Thus I conclude, follow the instructions to the letter and I don't end up killing myself in the process. I am still searching for something none toxic but if I cannot find anything I will see to it that I do follow the instructions provided. 

Are there any none toxic solutions available?

----------


## Dave A

> Are there any none toxic solutions available?


That is always a question which places me in something of a dilemma.

As a registered PCO myself, I am prohibited from recommending anything that isn't a registered Agriculture Remedy (per Act 36 of 1947).

This means I can't legally recommend something really interesting like diatomaceous earth - which probably ticks most of the boxes a person who asks me the question is actually looking for in a potential answer.

I probably had better cover the other side of my dilemma. Whereas diatomaceous earth is "non-toxic" enough that it can't be registered as an agricultural remedy, salt (that's right, good old NaCl) is *too* toxic and persistent to be registered as an agricultural remedy for *anything*!
And yet we eat it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(And a while ago a so-called professional suggested salt as a "safe alternative remedy" for pest control on brick paving. I was suitably horrified).

----------

Electrode (13-Dec-15)

----------


## pmbguy

I know that diluting some sunlight dishwashing soap and spraying it on plants helps with bugs.

My next suggestion... I don't know, but my father got 2 ducks when I was a kid and they did wonders for his veg garden, eating all the bugs. When they were eaten by a hobo the bugs came back, so I guess it worked. They must not live in the veggie patch, but you chase them into the closed veggie garden once a day for a few hours. Sounds odd I know

----------


## Chack

Yes, all right. After all, all means of beetles are very toxic.

----------


## Hermes14

Do you rotate your crops?
First thing you need to do is identify which insects are in your garden.
 You can try one of the  Bio grow products https://biogrow.co.za/, IPM management (add beneficial insects to your garden) https://livingseeds.co.za/garden-sup...pest-managment.

How interested are you in organic gardening?
You might want to start by learning how to get the correct biology back into your soil. e.g. Bacteria, Fungi, Protozoa & Nematodes.
Dr Elaine Ingham has quite a few videos you might find interesting.
She doesn't have them on her Web page anymore but you can still find them on you tube https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...+elaine+ingham
This is the first book I read when I started with organic gardening.https://www.amazon.com/Teaming-Micro...gateway&sr=8-1

When you first break away from hash chemical fertilizers & insecticides you will get an influx of non beneficial microbes & insects in your garden but as you start healing your garden they will start reducing & your garden will eventually be able to handle the odd few that are needed to keep the food chain alive.

----------

